# Could Jesus fly?



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 8, 2011)

Tip of the hat to Ambush80 for inspiring this question.  

So...could he or could he not?


----------



## apoint (Jan 8, 2011)

He can do anything He wants. Did He create the universe?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just seeing the title of the thread made me crack up


----------



## apoint (Jan 8, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> Just seeing the title of the thread made me crack up



X10 that


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 8, 2011)

apoint said:


> He can do anything He wants. Did He create the universe?



Did he fly?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 8, 2011)

I think you're back to your old stuff again.
Do not play silly games with the Son of God.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

This forum is apparently the only form of amusement he has.How pathetic.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 8, 2011)

American countries rush aid to Haiti  


www.chinaview.cn  2010-01-14 10:45:37      Print 

    by Alejandra del Palacio 

    MEXICO CITY, Jan. 13 (Xinhua) -- Planes have started to land in Port-au-Prince with drinking water, food, special tools, rescuers and doctors as Latin American countries acted to help Haiti out of the aftermath of Tuesday's magnitude-7.0 earthquake. 

    Though no exact number of casualties was confirmed so far, experts of disaster management are expecting it to reach the tens of thousands. 

    Haitian Prime Minister Jean-Max Bellerive warned on Wednesday that the temblor might have caused 100,000 deaths. Haiti has a population of 8.3 million by a 2003 estimate. 

    A Venezuelan plane was among the first to touch down in Port-au-Prince with 14 tons of relief supplies and 39 rescuers. 

    Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez said it was the first aid flight from his country, hinting there would be more into the Caribbean island state. 

    Two military planes took off from Brazil with 21 tons of relief supplies while the Brazilian government announced the country was providing Haiti with an emergency fund of 15 million U.S. dollars. 

    Chile was sending overnight a plane loaded with 12 tons of relief supplies along with doctors and rescuers with specially trained sniff dogs. 

    Peru is to send in 50 tons of relief supplies while Ecuador is to dispatch to Haiti dozens of rescuers. 

    Costa Rica is sending in 50 rescuers, mostly doctors and engineers. 

    Panama has also contributed 22 rescuers to the international effort as Nicaragua is flying two planes to fetch in international rescuers and their equipment along with 10 Nicaraguan rescuers. 

    Nicaraguan President Daniel Ortega said what in need was immediate actions of humanitarian aid for the Haitian people and government. 

    Bolivia is preparing to donate blood and food to Haiti while Cuban leader Raul Castro expressed readiness to join the international rescue effort with Cuban doctors and medicines.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> American countries rush aid to Haiti
> 
> 
> www.chinaview.cn  2010-01-14 10:45:37      Print
> ...


Looks like He is.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> This forum is apparently the only form of amusement he has.How pathetic.



Funny how in the "Judging Others" thread you were in such gung ho agreement with the fellow that asserted judgment of others is hurtful to one's religion.  What's with the inconsistency on your part?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice attempt, but I don't mean metaphorically.  Literally...yes or no?


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2011)

"Stupid is what stupid does"
Who said that ?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> "Stupid is what stupid does"
> Who said that ?



Tom Hanks.  


Did Jesus ever fly, Lowjack?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Did you ever notice that tangs that fly don't run very well? Chickens vs ducks, etc. Deer on the other hand jump real good, but you run them off a cliff and they don't do so good. 

A local sky diver here once had his parachute fail. He "landed" on a small hog barn roof. It somehow saved his life. He was halled off to hospital with relatively minor injuries. 

Two yrs later he was run over by a car. It killed him. He was not a very good runner.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Funny how in the "Judging Others" thread you were in such gung ho agreement with the fellow that asserted judgment of others is hurtful to one's religion.  What's with the inconsistency on your part?



No inconsistency at all.I've always considered you to be a mocker of God and a person to be pitied.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> No inconsistency at all.I've always considered you to be a mocker of God and a person to be pitied.



But hey it's good that you're not judging me.  I guess I'm off of your ignore list again too. 

But directing this back to the topic at hand, did Jesus ever fly, crackerdave?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2011)

Define "fly."


----------



## apoint (Jan 9, 2011)

Jesus was never the fly. That was Jeff Goldblum. Now Superfly was Shaft. 120mph on a Harley is fly. sometimes you may want to zip your fly. Sometimes you may fly United. I do love flying in my dreams but beside that I hate flys.


----------



## nitesbeacon (Jan 9, 2011)

Acts 1:9 describes Jesus' return to heaven which is 'flying' enough to answer the question at hand.  Shouldn't be too surprising knowing He walked on water.

There is another instance of unusual means of transportation in Acts 8:26-40, which involves an everday man.  Enjoy the read!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Nice attempt, but I don't mean metaphorically.  Literally...yes or no?



What do you live for?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

apoint said:


> Jesus was never the fly. That was Jeff Goldblum. Now Superfly was Shaft. 120mph on a Harley is fly. sometimes you may want to zip your fly. Sometimes you may fly United. I do love flying in my dreams but beside that I hate flys.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Define "fly."



To take flight.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> What do you live for?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


>



It's not a complicated question.  "What do you 'LIVE' for?"  What makes you keep going?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

nitesbeacon said:


> Acts 1:9 describes Jesus' return to heaven which is 'flying' enough to answer the question at hand.  Shouldn't be too surprising knowing He walked on water.
> 
> There is another instance of unusual means of transportation in Acts 8:26-40, which involves an everday man.  Enjoy the read!





> 8:39 And when they were come up out of the water, the Spirit of the Lord caught away Philip, that the eunuch saw him no more: and he went on his way rejoicing.



Yep.  That is unusual.  Is this a reference to flight?




By the way, in searching for your passage, I did run across an interesting image....


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Did you ever notice that tangs that fly don't run very well? Chickens vs ducks, etc. Deer on the other hand jump real good, but you run them off a cliff and they don't do so good.
> 
> A local sky diver here once had his parachute fail. He "landed" on a small hog barn roof. It somehow saved his life. He was halled off to hospital with relatively minor injuries.
> 
> Two yrs later he was run over by a car. It killed him. He was not a very good runner.



Never gave it much thought.  Walking on water would be an impressive sight.  But flying over it would be better, imho.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> It's not a complicated question.  "What do you 'LIVE' for?"  What makes you keep going?



What does that have to do with the amount of money that will soon be rendered in the following photograph?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Every human has some level of mental obligation to be "good" and avoid doing evil.  If not, we would not have laws, government, municipal / state leaders, hospitals, mental clinics, armed forces, prisons, and self-improvement books. Your atheistic view is incompatible with real world moral obligation. Therefore, the theistic view, which is compatible with real moral obligation, must be correct. Moral obligation could not have originated in the mind of humans.  It doesn't manifest itself in any other fauna on our planet.  Both homo sapiens and animals have evolved, adapted, etc. alongside each other for millenia, yet only humans have moral obligaton.

Therefore it must have originated elsewhere.  When you find where it originated, then you will find  the answer to your question, "Could Jesus fly."


----------



## gtparts (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> What does that have to do with the amount of money that will soon be rendered in the following photograph?



The price of tea in China is not relevant to the question or the answer. The answer to the question, "What do you live for?", is revealing of why you posted this thread in the first place. It is a subtle way of exposing whether the OP is sincere or an attempt at circumventing the "fishing" rules. Do you have a truthful answer?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 9, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Did you ever notice that tangs that fly don't run very well? Chickens vs ducks, etc. Deer on the other hand jump real good, but you run them off a cliff and they don't do so good.
> 
> A local sky diver here once had his parachute fail. He "landed" on a small hog barn roof. It somehow saved his life. He was halled off to hospital with relatively minor injuries.
> 
> Two yrs later he was run over by a car. It killed him. He was not a very good runner.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

gtparts said:


> The price of tea in China is not relevant to the question or the answer. The answer to the question, "What do you live for?", is revealing of why you posted this thread in the first place. It is a subtle way of exposing whether the OP is sincere or an attempt at circumventing the "fishing" rules. Do you have a truthful answer?



I'm not sure how dawg2 feels about you speaking for him, but if you (or he) want to know if I'm sincere or not why not just ask?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> *Every human has some level of mental obligation to be "good" and avoid doing evil. * If not, we would not have laws, government, municipal / state leaders, hospitals, mental clinics, armed forces, prisons, and self-improvement books. *Your atheistic view is incompatible with real world moral obligation. *



The two sentences I have bolded in your quote are contradictory.  But regarding the 2nd one specifically, don't make me laugh.  You got your moral obligations from a book that contains a talking snake.  What a resource!



dawg2 said:


> Therefore, the theistic view, which is compatible with real moral obligation, must be correct. Moral obligation could not have originated in the mind of humans.  It doesn't manifest itself in any other fauna on our planet.  Both homo sapiens and animals have evolved, adapted, etc. alongside each other for millenia, yet only humans have moral obligaton.



Don't you just mean the Christian view though?  After all, can't the world's population be categorized into two groups:  Christian and non-Christian?  What's the difference in a Hindu and an Atheist then?  That's just splitting hairs though.  Get that situated and then let's chat.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm not sure how dawg2 feels about you speaking for him, but if you (or he) want to know if I'm sincere or not why not just ask?



I did ask and you never answered.  GT was "spot on."


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> The two sentences I have bolded in your quote are contradictory.  But regarding the 2nd one specifically, don't make me laugh.  You got your moral obligations from a book that contains a talking snake.  What a resource!


I do not see the contradiction.  Your atheistic view is the contradiction, not my statement.  Secondly, where did I say I got my moral obligations from a book with a talking snake?    I never said that.  Re-read what I wrote, but try going slower this time.  Maybe you can comprehend.  Please show me where I said anything about a book.  I see nothing saying that.  I can assure you, my moral obligations preceded any book.



Six million dollar ham said:


> Don't you just mean the Christian view though?  After all, can't the world's population be categorized into two groups:  Christian and non-Christian?  What's the difference in a Hindu and an Atheist then?  That's just splitting hairs though.  Get that situated and then let's chat.


For the sake of this discussion, let's stick with theist.  Not discussing any Christian vs. non-Christian theology, strictly theist.  So there, it's ironed out.  Probably better for you to comprehend at a higher level since you obviously misread my post and still have not answered my question from earlier in the thread.  It's not a difficult question, not sure why you avoid it: "What do you live for?"


So please enlighten me and discuss why humans have a sense of moral obligation and no other animal.  Is it a defective thread of DNA?  Is it pure chance?  No, and I think you understand it isn't but can not explain it away.  That is troubling to you.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I do not see the contradiction.  Your atheistic view is the contradiction, not my statement.  Secondly, where did I say I got my moral obligations from a book with a talking snake?    I never said that.  Re-read what I wrote, but try going slower this time.  Maybe you can comprehend.  Please show me where I said anything about a book.  I see nothing saying that.  I can assure you, my moral obligations preceded any book.
> 
> 
> For the sake of this discussion, let's stick with theist.  Not discussing any Christian vs. non-Christian theology, strictly theist.  So there, it's ironed out.  Probably better for you to comprehend at a higher level since you obviously misread my post and still have not answered my question from earlier in the thread.  It's not a difficult question, not sure why you avoid it: "What do you live for?"
> ...



This thread is about Jesus's ability or inability to fly.  Thanks.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 9, 2011)

Perhaps I can clear this up for Mr. Six once and for all. 
Yes, Jesus was able, is able, and always will have the ability to fly, should He choose to do so. Since flying does not violate the very nature of His character, it is no more difficult than bringing everything into existence,.... a walk in the park for sovereign, omnipotent God.

Hope waiting for the answer has not caused you to lose sleep.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> This thread is about Jesus's ability or inability to fly.  Thanks.



Actually, your question is far more complicated.  

So when you can't answer, you quit.  I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> So when you can't answer, you quit.  I tip my hat to you.



You still haven't answered the original topic here.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Tom Hanks.
> 
> 
> Did Jesus ever fly, Lowjack?



Yes Of Course;

"And he rode on a cherub, and did fly: yes, he did fly on the wings of the wind

Psalms 18;10"


Deuteronomy 32:11 like an eagle that stirs up its nest and hovers over its young, that spreads its wings to catch them and carries them on its pinions.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Psalm 68:4 Sing to God, sing praise to his name, extol him who rides on the clouds--his name is the LORD--and rejoice before him.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Psalm 68:33 to him who rides the ancient skies above, who thunders with mighty voice.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Psalm 104:3 and lays the beams of his upper chambers on their waters. He makes the clouds his chariot and rides on the wings of the wind.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Isaiah 19:1 An oracle concerning Egypt: See, the LORD rides on a swift cloud and is coming to Egypt. The idols of Egypt tremble before him, and the hearts of the Egyptians melt within them.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ezekiel 10:18 Then the glory of the LORD departed from over the threshold of the temple and stopped above the cherubim.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Habakkuk 3:8 Were you angry with the rivers, O LORD? Was your wrath against the streams? Did you rage against the sea when you rode with your horses and your victorious chariots?
New International Version ©198 

And He will once again Fly on a Horse to Earth:Rev. 19
11 I saw heaven standing open and there before me was a white horse, whose rider is called Faithful and True. With justice he judges and wages war. 12 His eyes are like blazing fire, and on his head are many crowns. He has a name written on him that no one knows but he himself. 13 He is dressed in a robe dipped in blood, and his name is the Word of God. 14 The armies of heaven were following him, riding on white horses and dressed in fine linen, white and clean. 15 Coming out of his mouth is a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations. â€œHe will rule them with an iron scepter.â€�[a] He treads the winepress of the fury of the wrath of God Almighty. 16 On his robe and on his thigh he has this name written:


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> You still haven't answered the original topic here.





dawg2 said:


> Looks like He is.



Actually I did.  

Is that all you do is redirect and argue in circles?


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I answered


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

I appreciate the attempt.  Much more than 9/10 in this thread so far.  

Going to go ahead and discount the OT scripture as evidence of Jesus flying though.  As for the NT verses, I don't see much that suggests Jesus either.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Actually I did.
> 
> Is that all you do is redirect and argue in circles?



I didn't put any stock in that message.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I didn't put any stock in that message.



Well, based on your unresponsiveness, I put no stock in this entire thread.  I think you just answered my original question, however indirectly.  Thanks.


----------



## apoint (Jan 10, 2011)

Now if you want to talk serious fly check out my avatar, 15.5 lb. of fly.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 10, 2011)

One of the bikes used in filming "E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial"?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Well I answered



Yep, and I'm glad that we can debate a topic without anyone getting upset.  Thanks.


----------



## apoint (Jan 10, 2011)

gtparts said:


> One of the bikes used in filming "E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial"?



Yep but these are far more advanced than the older model ET versions.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 10, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I appreciate the attempt.  Much more than 9/10 in this thread so far.
> 
> Going to go ahead and discount the OT scripture as evidence of Jesus flying though.  As for the NT verses, I don't see much that suggests Jesus either.



You can't discount the Ot Verses because Yeshua(Jesus) Is YHVH in the flesh.

Besides God can move at the speed of thought and is everywhere at the same time.
But if he needs to he can fly and he has.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> You can't discount the Ot Verses because Yeshua(Jesus) Is YHVH in the flesh.



I see what you're saying but what I'm referring to is the fleshy vessel.  Sorry man.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I don't think you have a humble bone in your body.



Thanks.  I appreciate the Christian love.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Yep, and I'm glad that we can debate a topic without anyone getting upset.  Thanks.



Debate?  I haven't seen a debate.  You have avoided every thing I have asked you.  All you have done is post up pics of gays for Jesus, a picture of some Asian girls, and run off anytime someone puts up a serious topic or question.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 10, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I see what you're saying but what I'm referring to is the fleshy vessel.  Sorry man.



Seems more impressive to me that he Could walk Through Walls, dissapeared in Crowded places, Walked on Water, Raised the Dead, Heal the blind the sick and lame and Rebuked demons,AND HE HIMSELF LIFTED FROM THE GRAVE ,that was his ministry so should that ministry required for him to fly I would think he could, although Instant transportation as Phillip did is also more efficient than flying, IMO.

As DWG SAID I ALSO AWAIT A DEBATE.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Seems more impressive to me that he Could walk Through Walls, dissapeared in Crowded places, Walked on Water, Raised the Dead, Heal the blind the sick and lame and Rebuked demons,AND HE HIMSELF LIFTED FROM THE GRAVE ,that was his ministry so should that ministry required for him to fly I would think he could, although Instant transportation as Phillip did is also more efficient than flying, IMO.
> 
> As DWG SAID I ALSO AWAIT A DEBATE.


Apparently ham's sig line is disingenuous

"People need to understand that questioning and doubting are healthy, human activities to be encouraged not to be feared." -John Shelby Spong


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2011)

This has been a very useful thread.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes - ham is _very_ useful - for entertainment purposes _only._


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Yes - ham is _very_ useful - for entertainment purposes _only._



Mainly his entertaiment


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Mainly his entertaiment



Oh, I don't know - sometimes I get a tiny chuckle.


----------



## Crubear (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm, Bible says Jesus ascended up into Heaven by going up into the clouds. It also says Satan took Jesus to the top of the temple (one of them could fly). And it says Jesus will return the the same way he left. 

Biblical judgement means determining where someone is going to spend eternity. Judging the motives, charachter, and mental capacities of other people don't fall under the same strict restrictions.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Yes - ham is _very_ useful - for entertainment purposes _only._



Not to change the subject of Jesus taking flight here, but what do you consider judging a person?  I know you're against it, as evidenced in the Christians judging others thread.  Can you honestly look at your posts and say you're not judging?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2011)

Crubear said:


> Hmm, Bible says Jesus ascended up into Heaven by going up into the clouds. It also says Satan took Jesus to the top of the temple (one of them could fly). And it says Jesus will return the the same way he left.



Right.  This is the kind of thing that bugs me about the bible.  Jesus ascends into heaven....but I don't see much agreement that he flew.  The second part about the top of the temple...where can I find that in the bible?  

Oh, and thanks.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 10, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Right.  This is the kind of thing that bugs me about the bible.  Jesus ascends into heaven....but I don't see much agreement that he flew.  The second part about the top of the temple...where can I find that in the bible?
> 
> Oh, and thanks.



I could understand why this might bug you about the people who don't have consensus that post here, but why should this bug you about the Bible?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive never saw him fly so I dont know. But then again I did not see him on the cross either .....but yet I still believe


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 10, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Not to change the subject of Jesus taking flight here, but what do you consider judging a person?  I know you're against it, as evidenced in the Christians judging others thread.  Can you honestly look at your posts and say you're not judging?




I certainly want Dave to answer for himself but I would also like to answer this question (since it's a real "Bible" question).
As Christians, we are obligated to a particular act of judging.  That would be what I refer to as 'righteous' judgement.
I cannot judge a person's heart.  Never will be able to.  There are no exceptions.  No one can.  So I don't get to send anyone to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  Rather than condemning atheists, I should be sharing Christ with them.  If they don't want to hear of Christ, there really isn't much spiritual stuff I need to discuss with them.

But there is a judgment of sorts that I must accept and own.  I must be willing to admonish any Christian that I  believe is standing in contrast to the will of God.
This has to be done for the sake of the individual.
I believe that's the only 'judgment' I'm allowed.

In addition to judgments, there are various kinds of Bible and spiritual discussions that Christians get into from time to time.  Those aren't judgments.  Many of those fall in the category of 'talking trash'.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2011)

gtparts said:


> I could understand why this might bug you about the people who don't have consensus that post here, but why should this bug you about the Bible?



Good point.  Maybe that's a better way of putting it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I appreciate the attempt.  Much more than 9/10 in this thread so far.
> 
> Going to go ahead and discount the OT scripture as evidence of Jesus flying though.  As for the NT verses, I don't see much that suggests Jesus either.



Ham,excuse my insolence,sir - but if you don't "appreciate" 90% of the replies you get to your foolishness,then _why_ do you keep tossin' it out there?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Not to change the subject of Jesus taking flight here, but what do you consider judging a person?  I know you're against it, as evidenced in the Christians judging others thread.  Can you honestly look at your posts and say you're not judging?



Define judging.

So- nobody is allowed to criticize you in any way for the garbage and mocking of God that you post here,lest they be accused of "judging?" Have I got it right?

I wonder how it is that you are still around and earl/Jeff is gone.Could it be? Someone has "judged" wrong?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 11, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Define judging.
> 
> So- nobody is allowed to criticize you in any way for the garbage and mocking of God that you post here,lest they be accused of "judging?" Have I got it right?
> 
> I wonder how it is that you are still around and earl/Jeff is gone.Could it be? Someone has "judged" wrong?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks.  I appreciate the Christian love.



Hamster,God's Word sez I gotta love ya.It _DON'T_ say I gotta like ya!


----------



## Disciple1st (Jan 12, 2011)

*He was not sent here to fly...*

He was sent here for lost souls like yours, what hurt him the most was not the stripes or the cross but the rejection from people like you.  

A question for you does Satan lie?






Six million dollar ham said:


> Tip of the hat to Ambush80 for inspiring this question.
> 
> So...could he or could he not?


----------

